# Winter 18/19



## Not Sure (Aug 11, 2018)

https://www.weatherbell.com/

I know ,I know It's Joe but hey Looks like 09/10 Winter for us Pa. slobs . I'll take it.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 13, 2018)

Season is getting closer now that we're into August.


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 13, 2018)

There's one or two trees up here along Rt 7 in Manchester near Stratton that have started to already turn orange and red.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gladerider (Aug 22, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> There's one or two trees up here along Rt 7 in Manchester near Stratton that have started to already turn orange and red.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



isn't that early?


----------



## sull1102 (Aug 22, 2018)

A little bit, we had a very dry spring and early summer before the rain settled in for a two week stint at the end of July, beginning of August. You can definitely feel the change in the air, the a/c came out of the window today but I should've done that a week ago. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2018)

I've seen some very slight yellowing on some trees over the past two weeks in SoVT.


----------



## slatham (Aug 23, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://www.weatherbell.com/
> 
> I know ,I know It's Joe but hey Looks like 09/10 Winter for us Pa. slobs . I'll take it.View attachment 23957



Yeah but in the end Joe was pretty good last year. Of course no forecast this far out can predict the possibility of the brutal Dec/Jan cold, the MLK flood, or the Pres week melt......and the glorious March payback.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2018)

Early prediction, but whatever...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Early prediction, but whatever...
> 
> View attachment 24030


It's better then a bad prediction. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Sep 25, 2018)

ALLSKIING said:


> It's better then a bad prediction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Are there every bad predictions like these though? I feel like I only see "extra snowy" and "below average" temps.

Not that I'm upset about seeing pretty meaningless, but stoke worthy maps though!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 25, 2018)

Jully said:


> Are there every bad predictions like these though? I feel like I only see "extra snowy" and "below average" temps.
> 
> Not that I'm upset about seeing pretty meaningless, but stoke worthy maps though!


Yeah I've seen bad years predicted. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 26, 2018)

NOAA has backed off their biased assumption that Northeast would be "above average" this season and finally bends the knee to probability and reality. Now they are falling in line with everyone else who says cold and snowy.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.weatherbell.com/

LOL Joe's wetting his pants over the latest Winter model on the Saturday summary


----------



## slatham (Oct 7, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://www.weatherbell.com/
> 
> LOL Joe's wetting his pants over the latest Winter model on the Saturday summary View attachment 24056



Yeah the Euro coming into line with his thinking for this winter is a big deal.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2018)

I'd take this and run.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...weather-report-big-east-coast-systems-capable

On Cue ...this one sucks on the temp side. Hope Joes side kills it this year .


----------



## Pez (Oct 20, 2018)

I didn’t realize Tyler Derden was a meteorologist 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2018)

Pez said:


> I didn’t realize Tyler Derden was a meteorologist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



LOL ,He's not , the video link is from NOAA . But seems appropriate with ZH's "the sky's falling theme"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> *On Cue ...this one sucks on the temp side*.



NOAA is straight-up global warming propaganda at this point, every year it's the same prediction, _"warmer than normal"_ for much of USA.  

  What's different this year is this is the very first year I've seen meteorologists actually call NOAA out on it, with some even alleging it must be political agenda bias, because apparently it's not a very intellectually supportable view from a meteorological position.  

This seems to confirm what I've seen, as the vast majority of predictions from "real" mets do not support NOAA's "warm winter" prediction.  I follow numerous east coast mets on FB, and I do not believe I've seen a single one yet with a "warmer than average" view for the 2018-2019 winter, on the contrary, every one I've seen that has released their winter synopsis so far has either been "about normal" or "colder than normal".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 19, 2018)

Very impressive northeast snow coverage for November 18th!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2018)

I'll take this forecast!

https://hudsonvalleyweather.com/2018-2019-hvw-winter-outlook/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 19, 2018)

NOAA did its' annual flip-flop today.

Reversing on it's "much warmer than normal" winter prediction which was breathlessly carried by every media outlet, and now calling for something much colder.

I think the last time NOAA didnt call for a "much warmer than normal" winter prediction Columbus was still sailing.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovtwq3MYfiI

11:00   Analog moving to 2014-15 December warm up ?


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 26, 2018)

I see a forecast with a storm predicted with 12"+ for Mount Snow today/tomorrow....and not a peep on here.  Is anyone home?  Or do y'all just not like Mt Snow?    I kind of count on you guys for confirmation/verification...lol!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2018)

Mt. Snow claiming 15" of snow...and no power at the mountain. Stratton says they received 14" of snow. 

Not bad totals for November!


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 27, 2018)

Killy had no power at open either


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 27, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Mt. Snow claiming 15" of snow...and no power at the mountain. Stratton says they received 14" of snow.
> 
> Not bad totals for November!



My son is up there (I stupidly came home for an appointment yesterday).  Trees down at the condo, probably elsewhere as well looking at the outage report.  Power is back up at the mountain.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 28, 2018)

21" reported at Snow and Stratton. Both had a brief mention on Good Morning America today. 

This is a great start to the season. But all this snow makes me slightly nervous. Mother Nature has a way of equalizing things.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2018)

Lookin' good after a brief warming-up.


----------



## slatham (Dec 2, 2018)

There are indications for a break in the cold snowy pattern toward mid December for a week or so. Hard to pinpoint severity or duration but it will warm. Same was fotecasted for mid November and things turned out ok so we’ll see. But something to watch.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 6, 2018)

A lot of moisture looking to come in 12/14-12/16.  Its going to be warmer too.  Hopefully cold enough though


----------



## NYDB (Dec 12, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> A lot of moisture looking to come in 12/14-12/16.  Its going to be warmer too.  Hopefully cold enough though



Looks like the moisture will remain south for the most part.  Good news


----------



## Glenn (Dec 12, 2018)

Let's hope so. Looks to be shorter in duration now as well.


----------



## Kleetus (Dec 13, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Let's hope so. Looks to be shorter in duration now as well.



To the point NWS is not even saying a chance of precip on Saturday and partly sunny. Slight chance for Friday night, but looks like this Canadian high moving in may save the day.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 4, 2019)

Time to dust this thread off a bit. Looking pretty decent as of now for something early next week.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hopefully after tomorrow's Nair, we can get over this pattern.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 5, 2019)

Seriously. This weekend pattern has been tough.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 7, 2019)

This system tonight into tomorrow looks to be ok at best. However, something else seems to be brewing for Wednesday.


----------



## mfi (Jan 9, 2019)

Its ...coming...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2019)

Sunday storm appears to be OTS. At least we'll have some cold air in place for snow making.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 12, 2019)

Mlk weekend looking verrrrry interesting.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 14, 2019)

NY DirtBag said:


> Mlk weekend looking verrrrry interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes it is


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2019)

We'll have to keep an eye on that. Don't want to get too excited given how far out it is.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2019)

From TGR thread . A record for January .


----------

